# About delayed salaries in Dubai



## Neondor (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I’m writing on behalf of my husband. He moved to Dubai 7 months ago and I’ve just joined him a week ago. Initially we were very thrilled about the UAE adventure and sincerely attracted by the salaries offered. 
But, despite a good salary, my husband noticed from the second month of work that the wages come very late. According to the financial manager of his company, he’s meant to be paid between 7 and 15th day of each month. However, except the first month, salary always come at the end of the month !
My hubby is really upset about that and I’m also worried. What if the salary is not paid even at the end of the month? His employer barely wants to speak about that and keeps saying that as long as there is no “entry of money”, he can’t pay at time the employees. That puts a lot of pressure on my husband, forcing him to work even harder. But I feel him so disappointed. He’s already talking about going back home or finding a new job.
I would like to reassure him. I’ve read on the net that this kind of misadventure is frequent in Dubai, especially in small/mid companies but that at least, salaries are always paid. Is that true ?. Should complain to the MOL ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Neondor said:


> Hello everyone,
> I’m writing on behalf of my husband. He moved to Dubai 7 months ago and I’ve just joined him a week ago. Initially we were very thrilled about the UAE adventure and sincerely attracted by the salaries offered.
> But, despite a good salary, my husband noticed from the second month of work that the wages come very late. According to the financial manager of his company, he’s meant to be paid between 7 and 15th day of each month. However, except the first month, salary always come at the end of the month !
> My hubby is really upset about that and I’m also worried. What if the salary is not paid even at the end of the month? His employer barely wants to speak about that and keeps saying that as long as there is no “entry of money”, he can’t pay at time the employees. That puts a lot of pressure on my husband, forcing him to work even harder. But I feel him so disappointed. He’s already talking about going back home or finding a new job.
> I would like to reassure him. I’ve read on the net that this kind of misadventure is frequent in Dubai, especially in small/mid companies but that at least, salaries are always paid. Is that true ?. Should complain to the MOL ?


Yes, if this is a common occurrence then a complain with the MOL should be filed and they will look into it. They are pretty good at taking care of these issues from what hear. 

If the employer can not afford to pay his wages then they should let him go and compensate him accordingly.


----------

